# Thinking of moving to Kefalonia 2016



## emmahans

We have visited the island 9 times and are seriously considering renting an apartment in may 2016 to see if we can live there permanent. And then buy! 
we have two girls age 9 and 6 and they are currently learning Greek to help them with the transition. Does anyone have any experience in moving from the uk and putting their children into school in kefalonia?
We are hoping to put our children into a school at Keremies ,Does anyone who if this is a school from age 6 to 16 or would I need to get my little one into a primary? not junior? I plan to do a reccci over the winter months and enrol them for next year (sept)2016. we have thought it through long and hard and think this is the the best way to plan for next year. Any help appreciated!!!! xxx


----------



## OldPro

Well ignoring the current crisis and how that may affect your plans, I would ask what do you plan to do on Kefalonia for income? That's a major question I have of anyone considering such a move. It is a far easier transition if you don't have financial worries right from day one.

Second, my advice to anyone is NEVER to buy until you have lived in a place for at least one and preferably two years. Everywhere is wonderful in the 'honeymoon phase'. Of all the people I saw move to their island paradise, not one ever left with more money than they arrived with and most with a lot less. 

I have no emperical data to point to but from my personal observations, of every 10 that arrive, 5 are gone within 2 years and only 1-2 are still there after 5 years. So the number that 'stick' is not that high. Unfortunately, there is no way of knowing if you will 'stick' or not without trying it. But you can reduce your potential for loss by not buying before you discover whether it is or is not for you. So your plan to rent is the right one but plan to rent for at least a year.

I can't comment on the school issue other than to say that on Rhodes (where I lived), the local school did seem to be pretty good at integrating non-Greek speaking kids into the system and had them fluent within a year or so.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I would agree that renting is the best option and I would suggest keeping property in the UK which could provide an income to rent a property here. Selling a house here is very difficult, but if you already have a property in the UK to return to, it makes a return so much easier. We have rented for 16 years, but can permanently return to UK any time we need to.
The school in Keramies is a good school as far as I am aware, but think seriously if this is the right time to interupt the schooling of 6 and 9 year olds, simply to live somewhere that was wonderful while you were on holiday!
As has already been said, if you need to work for a living, everyone is struggling to do the same. It is likely to be hard graft during the summer on low wages, with no income during the winter.


----------



## pelagiarose

Hi how did you get on with the schools?


----------



## wolves

Jolly Roger said:


> I would agree that renting is the best option and I would suggest keeping property in the UK which could provide an income to rent a property here. Selling a house here is very difficult, but if you already have a property in the UK to return to, it makes a return so much easier. We have rented for 16 years, but can permanently return to UK any time we need to.
> The school in Keramies is a good school as far as I am aware, but think seriously if this is the right time to interupt the schooling of 6 and 9 year olds, simply to live somewhere that was wonderful while you were on holiday!
> As has already been said, if you need to work for a living, everyone is struggling to do the same. It is likely to be hard graft during the summer on low wages, with no income during the winter.


Dear Jolly Roger,

Are you still resident on kefalonia and do you know of any trustworthy ex-pat landscape gardeners who may be available for work on a site in kefalonia?
It involves some site clearance and pool in filling work
Kind regards
Chri fellows


----------



## Jolly Roger

wolves said:


> Dear Jolly Roger,
> 
> Are you still resident on kefalonia and do you know of any trustworthy ex-pat landscape gardeners who may be available for work on a site in kefalonia?
> It involves some site clearance and pool in filling work
> Kind regards
> Chri fellows


Hi, I am still here and have now clocked up 20 years. I have two friends, who do gardening work, but landscaping may be a step too far! Are you near Keremies? Let me have your contact details and more details of the work and I will pass on to my friends.


----------



## RomaSpiratos

*Mrs Roma Spiratos*

Hi

Can anyone give me more info on schools in Kefalonia. We are planning on immigrating from South Africa, my husband is Greek and family is all in Kefalonia. My sons are 10 and 8 , are very Greek but speak very little.

The current economic situation in SA is no place to raise children. So we need to do the move for their future.

I am struggling to get or find any info on schools. Can anyone tell me the best schools on the island. 

Looking forward to a reply.

Kind regards
Roma


----------



## Limey999

emmahans said:


> We have visited the island 9 times and are seriously considering renting an apartment in may 2016 to see if we can live there permanent. And then buy!
> we have two girls age 9 and 6 and they are currently learning Greek to help them with the transition. Does anyone have any experience in moving from the uk and putting their children into school in kefalonia?
> We are hoping to put our children into a school at Keremies ,Does anyone who if this is a school from age 6 to 16 or would I need to get my little one into a primary? not junior? I plan to do a reccci over the winter months and enrol them for next year (sept)2016. we have thought it through long and hard and think this is the the best way to plan for next year. Any help appreciated!!!! xxx


 There is a Kefalonia FB page. Also the best page for Crete is the Crete Virus. A great crowd. I’m sure they will help you.


----------



## sophiemckinney

Limey999 said:


> There is a Kefalonia FB page. Also the best page for Crete is the Crete Virus. A great crowd. I’m sure they will help you.


Thanks for this info


----------



## ninahlt

Its a great idea. Greece its an awesome country.


----------

